# Why Hi-Temp grease



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

Does anyone know why Ariens recommends Hi-Temp grease for their snowblowers? 

I have some Amsoil Synthetic Polymeric Truck, Chassis and Equipment Grease, NLGI #2 that was recommended by Moog chassis part manufacturer for a few of the greaseable joints on my car. Since I don't have many grease needs, I want to use the same grease on the snowblower instead of running out to get another grease, pressumably a Hi-temp or marine grade that I have seen recommended here. 

I also have some JD polyurea SD grease that the Ariens dealer gave me and said they use when they do maintenance on the blowers. Have read the JD stuff isn't the best, so thinking of switching to the Amsoil. 

Any issue with using the Amsoil stuff I have? Its very tacky and seems to be compatible with the one that the dealer gave me.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Amsoil is an excellent product, especially their oils.
The Amsoil grease you have is more meant for heavier trucks and heavy applications like earth-movers which are under very severe stress and load, and don't get greased that often.
You could use it, but it will stiffen up in very cold temperatures. There you are better with using a NLGI #1 grease due to colder temperatures and much lighter loads it is subjected to.
The Truck Chassis and Equipment grease is meant for warmer temps and would be going way overboard on the requirements you need.
Amsoil makes a good general purpose grease, an Artic grease and waterproof greases that would probably work better and wont stiffen up as much as the grease you want to use.
The J.D. grease you mentioned is not that good of a lubricant, it isn't of good quality. 
Also, you have to be careful of mixing different types of grease "Bases" together, they may not be compatible with each other and can cause problems, especially the polyurea grease.
Your best bet would be to stick with Amsoil products and go with the Artic greases for your snowblower, it flows much better in cold temps, plus will withstand any severe usage that a snowblower will give it.
The Amsoil small engine oil works extremely well and can be used in both hot and extreme cold weather, the same weight oil that is. Their 10w-30 oil flows at minus 46 degrees F, and it will work very well at 100 degree F temps in lawn equipment engines without thinning out and being consumed like other multi viscosity oils would be, so you won't have to add oil all the time.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> Amsoil is an excellent product, especially their oils.
> The Amsoil grease you have is more meant for heavier trucks and heavy applications like earth-movers which are under very severe stress and load, and don't get greased that often.
> You could use it, but it will stiffen up in very cold temperatures. There you are better with using a NLGI #1 grease due to colder temperatures and much lighter loads it is subjected to.
> The Truck Chassis and Equipment grease is meant for warmer temps and would be going way overboard on the requirements you need.
> ...


Thanks. When you say very cold, how cold are we talking? We don't usually get below 10F here. I don't think I can get another tube of Amsoil unless I want to pay $15 + $8 for shipping. What can I get locally that would be a close second to the Amsoil? The polyurea SD (forget what SD stands for maybe shear something) is supposedly compatible with most greases. I'd like to get away from the JD grease as you said its not a good product.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

Grease consists of a lubricant (oil) and a thickener. There are different kinds of grease thickeners. Any particular grease widll contain only one type of thickener. A lithium grease has a soap thickener. Refer to this chart for grease thickener compatibility  link


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

badbmwbrad said:


> Grease consists of a lubricant (oil) and a thickener. There are different kinds of grease thickeners. Any particular grease widll contain only one type of thickener. A lithium grease has a soap thickener. Refer to this chart for grease thickener compatibility  link


Thanks. I have been using this chart... Grease Compatibility Chart and Reference Guide

I know there are many charts out there.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

eddie1976 said:


> Thanks. When you say very cold, how cold are we talking? We don't usually get below 10F here. I don't think I can get another tube of Amsoil unless I want to pay $15 + $8 for shipping. What can I get locally that would be a close second to the Amsoil? The polyurea SD (forget what SD stands for maybe shear something) is supposedly compatible with most greases. I'd like to get away from the JD grease as you said its not a good product.


When you get down around 10F, the grease thickeners will start to thicken up a bit too much with NLGI#2, that's when you want to go to a NLGI#1 or lower, like a #0 or #00.
Amsoil has a good website that has a lot of good information in it that explains in detail about their products.
The "SD" in the J.D. grease means it is more resistant to certain corrosive effects that are encountered with farming equipment. A lot of your farming equipment is exposed to different chemicals, fertilizers and cow manure, or cow poop, that has a lot of acids in it. 
Your different fertilizers can be extremely corrosive along with a lot of other chemicals that are used and sprayed onto crops that the farm equipment is exposed to, plus the acids and moisture from plants and the normal operating atmosphere they are operated in at a farm.
Also because it is exposed to a lot of "Food" and "Feed" plants, plus animals being exposed to it in different ways, they don't want the lubricants to be too toxic to them or humans.
That is a drawback of Amsoil products, availability and costs. You normally don't find them in regular stores, you have to deal with an Amsoil dealer most of the time unless you set up your own account with them and buy at a discount, but that costs extra. It helps if you purchase a lot of their products at a time, and shipping charges are rather expensive unless you buy quite an expensive amount to get free shipping.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

Using this. Had to get from local Amsoil rep. 

Synthetic Water Resistant Grease


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

WIHD said:


> Using this. Had to get from local Amsoil rep.
> 
> Synthetic Water Resistant Grease


That is a good grease, I have used it many times. It will work well for his snowblower. I have even used the Arctic Grease by Amsoil for different applications, and that works very well also. 
It holds up very well under severe stress and flows well at extremely cold conditions.
The water resistant grease is great for boat trailer wheel bearings, ATV's, and anything else that is subjected to lots of water and moisture, it doesn't wash out and is loaded with a lot of anti corrosive additives.
I use the general purpose grease for a lot of different things, and use the heavy duty Moly fortified grease for extreme conditions like heavy trucks and earth-moving equipment that operates under severe conditions and pressures, and doesn't get the chance to be "Re-greased" as often as it should, and the grease film still holds up well.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

ST1100A said:


> That is a good grease, I have used it many times. It will work well for his snowblower. I have even used the Arctic Grease by Amsoil for different applications, and that works very well also.
> It holds up very well under severe stress and flows well at extremely cold conditions.
> The water resistant grease is great for boat trailer wheel bearings, ATV's, and anything else that is subjected to lots of water and moisture, it doesn't wash out and is loaded with a lot of anti corrosive additives.
> I use the general purpose grease for a lot of different things, and use the heavy duty Moly fortified grease for extreme conditions like heavy trucks and earth-moving equipment that operates under severe conditions and pressures, and doesn't get the chance to be "Re-greased" as often as it should, and the grease film still holds up well.


thanks @WIHD and @ST1100A 

I'm going to keep my Amsoil truck, chassis lube that is NGLI 2 as the moog tech person recommended for my car joint. I question the recommendation since it is so think and only rated to -20F. I put some in my freezer and it was pretty hard. But if they recommend NGLI 2 and this specific one from Amsoil, who am I to question it I guess. They also recommended valvoline synthetic and Mobil1. But I have heard the mobil1 separates over time. I was trying to avoid the separation issue. The Amsoil I have did not separate at all, but the NGLI 1 amsoil truck and chassis lube my friend has did separate in the tube. 

Will add either the arctic of the water resistant to the snow blower. It will be messy changing out the cartridge from the grease gun every time I need to grease the car, but will have to live with it. Do the arctic and the water resistant separate at all?


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I have tubes laying around for a couple of years that did not separate on the Arctic and Waterproof grease, nor did I ever have any NLGI#1 separate yet.
I would get another grease gun for the different greases you have. I have multiple grease guns to keep tubes of different types of grease in, and have them marked so I know what's in them.
The Amsoil Small Engine oil is a bit better than the Mobil1, Valvoline and Castrol. But any of them are good.
The Amsoil has Zinc additives in it for the small engines.
Sometimes the grease could separate if left sit for a very long time under harsh conditions or was very old. The newer products don't normally have that problem, or if it was ever contaminated with anything while in the tube, or mixed with something else in some grease guns. But separation can happen. I know if you have a big tub of it and it happens, you have to stir it up to re-mix it.
Amsoil is the Pioneer in Synthetic lubricants, and a lot of other manufacturers now try and copy them, and always try to keep up with them in their technology and quality. That's probably why Amsoil products are more expensive than anybody else.
One thing I do is when I store my tubes or guns, I keep them in an upright position so if any separation would occur, it will stay contained with its base thickener material in the container and wont run out like it would if left laying on its side if it would ever separate. That probably helps to keep it from separating.


----------



## eddie1976 (Dec 21, 2014)

I have been using Royal Purple in the blower since new. Use it in my car too. I was planning on changing over to Amsoil for the next oil change.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

whats your thoughts on castrol shl 00 grease? might need some grease soon and trying to find something that is available locally.


https://www.napacanada.com/en/p/CAS0109670


----------

